# possibble endurance purchase.



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

He looks ok. I don't really care for his front feet, but it could just be they need trimmed.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

im hoping he's standing in soft ground. looks long toed and underun heals, I would assume proper foot care could fix this ? or is it a problem.
FYI intended use of horse will be competitive 50's, with eventually 100 mile completion capable for a HW rider.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

HORRIBLY flared feet, in dire need of a trim.
Otherwise he looks good and capable of the job, conformation- wise. Would you have him vetted? Take a farrier/ trimmer with you to assess the feet, on hard level ground.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

when you say flared, is it your opinion its due to bad trimming and just needs regular foot care ? or is this a genetic, conformation , physical flaw ? My intent will be to get him on very short term trial, basically just enough for a vet check and farrier looksy. I have an endurance vet that I use local and want her to look at horse. Basically just want a vet/ farrier check but want to use mine.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

IDK. He looks heavy in front. He has this weakness in his back, by the hips that reminds me of "Corporal's" conformation fault. It only showed up when trail riding with my young daughter double, but I've bought a few horses with this fault and I try to buy stronger backs, now.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

perhaps a dumb question, but is this horse an Arab?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

My old geldings feet looked like this (not underrun though) if he went too long (BOs husband was doing them and would leave them sometimes 10-12wks or more I hated it) after changing farriers and outing him on a good schedule his feet always looked good and my farrier at the time said he had perfect feet absolutely loved them haha.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

sposed to be, fayek shows on all breed but nothing about bomby rose. that up front look is racing arabian thats been a pasture puff and never worked. Walkers get that look also, run em up and down the side of a mountain for 6 months tends to do wonders


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

The biggest concern I have is how much the horse 'leans' to the right. And I don't think it is just because he has his head turned. Takes a lot to balance a horse like this out. Do they have a pic of him from the front with his head straight? That lean will show up in how the hooves wear and muscle development on his right side. Is his right shoulder more developed than his left? Something to talk to the vet about, anyway.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> when you say flared, is it your opinion its due to bad trimming and just needs regular foot care ? or is this a genetic, conformation , physical flaw ? My intent will be to get him on very short term trial, basically just enough for a vet check and farrier looksy. I have an endurance vet that I use local and want her to look at horse. Basically just want a vet/ farrier check but want to use mine.


Flares can be taken care of with good barefoot trimming. He looks like he has one flat, LF, one steep, RF, foot. Hinds are also flared. He looks a bit weak in the back, but might be different with about 30, 40 lbs more weight and muscle. 
Definitely have vet and farrier look at him. Something is disturbing me about him, can't say what exactly. Maybe the lack of bloom and expression?


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Well he's a pretty fellow. Like others have said, he does need some proper farrier work. 

Good thought Saraha, on his leaning. That brought me to wanting to see him standing absolutely straight on solid ground, to see that left front leg. It appears off in the picture, but it could again be, just the way he's standing and leaning. 

I do think he appears longer in the back, than most Arabs are or maybe should be. Covering up each half of him in the pic, he is obviously more horse up-front, than in the rear. I think his rear could be improved with work. 

What kind of work has he had in the past? 

Lizzie


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

hes done beginner kids lessons around a pen. basically no real work.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Ah. Then I suspect with work this boy could muscle up and begin to look a lot better. If vet checks out ok, then I'd start him slow at first. 

I admire those who take part in endurance. Many years ago, a friend invited me to ride one of their horses in a 25 mile ride. I finished pretty well, but it was mostly due to their very experienced horse. I was worn out and had shakey legs by the end of it. 

Lizzie


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

well hed get alot of slow miles, maybe be ready for a winter LD on flat soft terrain at turtle speed. Or maybe not. He's only 10, pretty much what i am looking for, old enough to be settled, young enough to get in shape and have a few good years competing.
I think the lean is a result of the lady holding the horse in one hand and the cell phone camera in the other taking a picture by herself. humm guess I'll take a road trip next weekend, see if she'll let me haul to a vet.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Exciting, Joe.
Hope it's a good trip for you. : )


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Let us know how it goes, peaked my interest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you haven't seen the horse why not take your farrier along? I did when I bo't my arab, in fact his feet were so bad he had to be trimmed so we could load him. Once all the long shards of hoof wall was removed we found he had great hooves, big feet for an arab but never an unsound step.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

i imagine he has better things to do then drive 7 hours


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Glad you may have found your new mount JOE.
I think after you get him in shape he can carry you fine.
He might not win the tevis but the two of you should be competitive at shorter distances. Good luck.
I also think that with proper trimming those feet will look a lot better and riding up and down hills and mountians should change his muscle tone. In 6-12 months we might not recognize this fellow. Shalom


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree that with some good hoof care, his feet will likely balance out fine. I was concerned about his lack of mass and weak looking back at first, but since he's basically been in very light work, that might be expected.

I'd take a really close look at those front pasterns though. If they are still that upright after a good trim, then I would be hesitant to buy him with the intention of going for long distances with him.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

thanks I just looked up pastern angles and how they effect gait and long term durability. be something to look at.


----------

